# النادي الصناعي يكرم الدكتور صلاح الاغا وسط حضور كبير



## م.احمد الصناعى (23 مارس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]النادي الصناعي يكرم الدكتور صلاح الاغا وسط حضور كبير

بحضور نقيب المهندسين المهندس رفيق مكي والسيد يوسف المنسي عميد كلية الهندسة والسيد عادل عوض الله عميد البحث العلمي والسيد سامي موسى رئيس قسم الهندسة الصناعية وأعضاء الهيئة التدريسية بالقسم ورؤساء الأقسام بكلية الهندسة وعدد كبير من طلاب وطالبات القسم 

كرم النادي الصناعي بالجامعة الإسلامية هذا اليوم .

الدكتور صلاح الاغا بمناسبة حصولة على براءة اختراع في مجال تحديد العمر الزمني الافتراضي للأقراص المدمجة .

وقد بدأ الحفل بآيات من الذكر الحكيم ثم رحب المهندس سامي موسى بضيوف الحفل وبين دور الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور صلاح الاغا في القسم ودوره في إنجاحه منذ أن ابتدأ به وحيدا إلى المستوى الذي وصل إليه بالوقت الحالي 

وتلا ذلك كلمات الضيوف وكلمة الطلاب ثم كلمة الطالبات الذين ابدوا عن شعورهم بالفخر والاعتزاز بدكتورهم الفاضل لما وصل إليه وإنهم باذن الله سيسيرون على نفس الدرب للوصول إلى أعلى الدرجات وليرفع اسم فلسطين عاليا في كل المجالات .

وبعد ذلك قدم طلاب وطالبات القسم هداياهم التذكارية إلى الدكتور قبل ان يختتم الحفل بكلمة الدكتور المحتفى به الذي شكر النادي الصناعي على جهوده وعبر عن سعادته بهذا اليوم الجميل كما قدم نبذه مختصره عن البراءة التي حصل عليها .

وفي ختام الحفل تبادل الطلاب الصور التذكارية مع الدكتور .

ويعتبر الدكتور صلاح الاب الروحى لطلبة الهندسة الصناعية فى الجامعة الاسلامية فهو من اسس هذا القسم وحده ودرس فيه ما يقارب 5 سنوات وحدة جميع المساقات الدراسية.
فله منا كل الحب والتقدير ومبارك على براعة الاختراع التى تم تسيجلها فى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لتضاف الى سجل الانجازات العظيمة للشعب الفلسطينى والمهندسين الصناعين
تحياتى
م.احمد
غزة
فلسطين[/grade]​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

م.احمد الصناعي ياحبذا لو تعطينا لمحة عن هذا الانجاز الرائع بالتحديد. ومشكور على التقدير للدكتور

الف مبروك للدكتور صلاح الاغا والى الامام


----------



## alfares95 (30 مارس 2006)

نعم الرجل رجل فاضل وله سمعة طيبة ونرجو أن تمدنا عنه بالمزيد من المعلومات وهل هو الآن لازال في الجامعة أم أن تحول رئاسة القسم لشخص آخر معناها أنه ترك الجامعة بارك الله فيك على أي حال,,,


----------



## أبا مجاهد (27 مايو 2013)

اخواني الدكتووور صلاح الاغا لا يزال في القسم ولم يغادر ولا يفكر في مغادرته بارك الله فيهوقد اتبع القسم سياسه تدور الرئاسه في القسم بحيث يتم تدور الرئاسه على اعضاء هيئه التدريس الاكفاء فيها بمعنى ان الدكتور صلاح الاغا ومن باب تواضعه لم يحصل على الرئاسه منذ انشاء القسم ولكن له الثقل الكبير في الجامعه والقسم بارك الله فيه ووفقه


----------

